# Jon Snow's Mother



## Big Don (Jul 20, 2014)

A Game of Thrones page 105:
"...You know the one I mean, your bastard's mother?" 
Spoiler:hidden in white...
"Her name was Wylla," Ned answered with cool courtesy.
It's right there in the first quarter of the first book, where is the big mystery? Don't people pay attention?


----------

